# Anuroctonus phaiodactylus scorplings - Black Claw Scorpion



## GQ. (Sep 26, 2005)

I posted this photo of a girthy _Anuroctonus phaiodactylus_ sometime ago.  Well she finally popped on Friday 23 September 2005!  I am surely a scorpion addict now.






The next photo is of her and her scorplings.  I snapped this photo as they sat in a portion of her burrow under the corkbark.  I only snapped a few photos as I was concerned about bothering her too much.  So far there are only four babies on her back.  I noticed two other balled up babies underneath her on friday.  Today there was no evidence of them in her spot under the bark.  She probably ate them.  I'm hoping she has one or two more left in her judging by her size.  She still appears quite plump.






Enjoy!


----------



## Empi (Sep 26, 2005)

That's awesome! I always love scorpling pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 26, 2005)

sweet pics!
thanks


----------



## Prymal (Sep 26, 2005)

GQ-

Nice scorplings - congrats! Where did you get your A. phaiodactylus? I've been looking for specimens of this and D. whitei for over a year! Any suggestions as to a supplier? Thanks!

Luc


----------



## GQ. (Sep 26, 2005)

Barkscorpions,

     I caught mine myself.  They are a bit tough to collect compared to other species.  They sit with just their pinchers out of their burrow.  When you hit them with the UV light you only have a second or two to grab them before they are gone.  I have NEVER caught an Anuroctonus under rocks and debris or out cruising around.  The other tough part is you constantly have to scan the area in front of you for rattlesnakes.  The rattlesnakes are numerous around here.  I find a minimum of one rattlesnake, and usually more, everytime I'm out.  I love seeing the rattlesnakes, but I certainly don't want to step on one.


----------



## Prymal (Sep 26, 2005)

Scorpions and rattlesnakes, too! Sounds pretty damn close to paradise! LOL

Luc


----------



## redhourglass (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi.

Wow.  I believe you are the very first to post pictures of Anuroctonus with young on the back ever online so you may want to provide an enclosed C LOL.

Good luck and keep the thread updated.

Best Regards.

Sinc. Chad :}


----------



## GQ. (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Wow.  I believe you are the very first to post pictures of Anuroctonus with young on the back ever online so you may want to provide an enclosed C LOL.
> 
> ...


Chad,

     I was so excited about them that I didn't even think about that.  I usually put one on, but the photo quality wasn't all that great.  Thanks for the advice!  I have corrected it.  

-Gilbert


----------



## Farom (Sep 27, 2005)

Congrats!  :clap:  Keep us updated. 

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## GQ. (Oct 22, 2005)

It looks like they have gone through a second molt.  A bit of brownish coloration is starting to appear on their claws.  They have yet to leave the mothers back.  I snapped another really fast and crappy photo of them.  I hate to disturb her for more than a second or two.  I felt I had to document the event regardless of the photo quality.  I'm anxious to see the feisty critters once they leave mom's back.  They already appear to have the typical Anuroctonus attitude.  Enjoy!


----------



## TheNothing (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah, I'm with Chad on that one, way to put a copywrite on the pics

I'm very envious at the moment


----------



## redhourglass (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Gilbert,

Thanks for the update.  

Be sure to track them after they leave the mom.  Do you plan to let the instars burrow or keep them at surface level with covers?

I had one Hadrurus arizonensis provide young at surface level and a day or two later the young were never to be found again.  

Again, I and we look forward to updates !

Best Wishes.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## GQ. (Oct 23, 2005)

Chad,

     I plan to let them burrow.  I'm thinking I might not provide cover in order to encourage them to burrow if they just sit under cover.  I have never found a phaiodactylus under cover in the wild.  I'm interested to see at which stage they start digging burrows.  I know I won't see them much, but I'm hoping I can raise them to maturity.  I may experiment with keeping them under cover after I have a few more under my belt.

     The female originally constructed a chamber under the corkbark.  From there she built a burrow with a entrance to the burrow located a few inches away from the corkbark.  I used to catch her half way in and out of the burrow.  She has mostly been hanging out under the cork bark since the first photo with the babies.

     I'm debating on when to remove the scorplings.  Should I separate them from mom as soon as they begin to leave her back?  Should I wait for a bit after they leave?


----------



## redhourglass (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi.

All I can suggest is go by what you feel is correct with the conditions provided.

I'm not one to provide captivity suggestions due to the variables presented but you have this thread locked for the genus respectively.

Other members may input their ideals which may provide additional options?

To be specific I would wait until they leave the moms back and see what they do pending the surface area...

Hope this helps?

Sinc. Chad


----------



## GQ. (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is a quick update on the babies.  I removed all, but one of the baby scorpions from the entrance to the mother's burrow a few weeks back.  There is one that remains in a small burrow off of the mother's main burrow entrance.  I can see the baby from the bottom of the cage.  The remaining baby is easily twice the size of the other three.  I'm going to leave it in the mother's cage rather than dig it out.

The photo below is of one of the babies that has been separated into its own container.  It is sitting on a dime for size reference.  An American dime is 17.8mm in diameter.


----------



## Arlius (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice high res photo! Nice macro too...
Still amazes me that scorps are that small (at any point in their life)


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 10, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Nice high res photo! Nice macro too...
> Still amazes me that scorps are that small (at any point in their life)


You should see the scorplings of some Compsobuthus spp. or Chaerilus spp.,  very very tiny


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Great news!


----------

